# Pottsville, PA Rosa F/S 3 yrs stunning long coat



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

Can anyone post the photos on here for me? Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Rosa-In Foster: Petfinder

Rosa is an absolutely stunning girl, true black/red long coat. We had her hear at our boarding kennel for adoption, placed her and now the owners are divorcing. She is great with cats, bunnies, and birds BUT will not be placed with other dogs. She is trained in German on and off leash obedience. This dog also has agility, tracking/SAR training and tons of obedience on her. She is one of the highest drive Shepherds we've ever had in here for rescue. This dog will go until she drops. Loves to swim and is wonderful with children and people. She might do ok with a male dog but she is a dominant girl who will not tolerate being pushed around. If anyone is interested please email me at [email protected] 
Amy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

All you need to do to post the photos is to highlight, copy, and paste straight from Petfinder. It's super easy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Impressive dog! I would love to have her but I have a male and a very dominant female. Not sure it would be a good match- I'm sure someone will snatch her up!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow- Stunning dog! Do you think someone on the k-9 Team or SAR Team could take her with that drive?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw her months ago! I thought she was adopted already!


----------



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

She was adopted BUT the owners are now divorcing and neither can keep her, just lovely. This dog is beyond awesome, her drives and extreme and she is such a sweet girl BUT will not put up with a dominant dog pushing her around. We tried to keep her in our home but having 6 dogs already she butted heads with our Alpha big time. Puppies and most males she is great with very sweet and puts up with alot, just if a dog goes for her she won't stop. I do SAR with a friend and the we put her out there to some local groups with no interest all have other dominant dogs or just don't want to take a chance on her. Wish she'd go to an obedience home she's ready for her CD/BH no problem at all. 
Amy


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

WOW!! There has got to be a home for her, anyone?


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

If she could get along with a 5 year female, medium energy GSD who is a rescue as well and very social and sweet.


----------



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

Unfortunately I would not say she could go with another female dog she is a VERY pushy dominant girl and I just wouldn't want to take the chance. We have 6 dogs and she was here living with us for some time but kept pushing the dogs around and it was not a good situation. She is currently being fostered and is great with the cats and just an all round great dog. Its so hard to find an active home for a dog that can't go with other dogs! Frustrating.


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*wonder if it would make sense*

Thinking about checking her out anyway. any suggestions?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Juta said:


> Thinking about checking her out anyway. any suggestions?


Yes - be prepared that she will most likely be very dominant over your present dog. Or, if your present dog fights back, you will have to keep them separate.Two females can be a very bad mix, worse than two males in some respects, and if your present dog is the opposite, say more submissive, she could be in for some bullying. While applauding you for considering Rosa, I think her former "caretaker" has been very honest and upfront about her personality, and I would be extremely careful with introductions - and yes, you will have to take your dog with you when you meet her. I wouldn't consider her myself - unless I was sure I had the set up she needs, i.e. a home with no other pets, and a committment to getting her into a long term activity such as SchH, OB or agility which would channel all that drive. You wouldn't want to take her, find out later that she wasn't working out for you and return her - that would not be kind to Rosa. 
__________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

Agree totally Susan I will not be placing Rosa with a female dog no matter what, we've had her at our home and could not break her from trying to dominate the other dogs its just not fair to her. I know the right home is out there and we'll wait until its found. She is such a stunning, intellegent girl everyone wants her but not the right people yet!


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

well my apologies, Yuta is well adjusted and maybe Rosa would hep Yuta come out of her shell, at least I would be open to at least letting them meet on neutral ground, I have 2 acres, access to pond and most of all, very experienced dog owner.
I believe that at least we should try..
trying to help  and most of all try to give a happy home to a deserving GSD


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Juta said:


> well my apologies, Yuta is well adjusted and maybe Rosa would hep Yuta come out of her shell, at least I would be open to at least letting them meet on neutral ground, I have 2 acres, access to pond and most of all, very experienced dog owner.
> I believe that at least we should try..
> trying to help  and most of all try to give a happy home to a deserving GSD


And the right dog is out there for you, MANY are in need, and in situations far more desperate than Rosa! Just to adopt her, in part, for what you hope she will do for your other dog is not enough for a GSD with her kind of dominance and drive. She needs a job, something which will burn off that excess mental and physical energy. That means getting her into an activity outside the house - tracking, Schutzhund, agility, advanced OB - and doing it every day. ( I have a high drive girl like Rosa, and so I speak from experience. This is NOT your average house pet, needs a lot of time and attention. Mine would also tear into another female brought into the house. She will however accept some males.) Nor is it just a question of having a lot of space to run around in (great though it is, I'd love to have 2 acres!) she needs to have all that pizazz channelled into an appropriate venue, where she will be mentally and physically challenged. Can you honestly provide that for her without sacrificing time with Yuta? 

If you want to consider adopting another dog - that would be wonderful -I would seriously look for a) a male (chances of success with your girl are better) and b) one with enough confidence to "bring her out of her shell" but without wanting to push her around all the time. There are so many beautiful guys out there needing a good home, just check this forum!
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

Its great that you want to help her but she will be a problem with your female dog no doubt about it. I would not take a chance in having your dog injured and why put Rosa in a situation that she would not succeed. I'm sorry I know she's stunning but we must do whats right for her. 
Amy


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

She sounds like too much dog for pretty much anybody with a full-time job. Why don't you look into the police dept or something like that, or am i just reading into this too much. If she doesn't do well with other dogs, maybe you shouldn't even mention that she gets along with other dogs, that way you can weed those people out right away. It just seems like too many different scenarios play out with this dog. Maybe she'll do OK, maybe she won't. No females, maybe males. Sorry if i am getting out of line here, but I am getting frustrated trying to save a dog myself. It seems like every dog i look into to save, there are too many variables that stop me from maybe bringing that dog home and giving it a chance. Rosa is nothing short of stunning (looks wise), but the personality seems to be a big turn-off. Good luck trying to find her the _right_ home


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No, not too much for someone with a full time job, I was working when I had our last fellow, Blue. He was high drive and we belonged to a Schutzhund club. I worked him every day in OB and we tracked twice a week except for the worst winter months. On Sundays and Wednesday evenings we were at the club training. He was very unsociable with other dogs, especially other males - dominant aggressive. He was however very good with the girl we had at the time (non-GSD). He was the boss but they coexisted very happily, and when she died he grieved for quite some time. So there is a very good chance that Rosa would get along with a (single) male, though I agree another female is out of the question. It's not impossible to find a home for this type of dog, but it does take longer obviously than for the average pet. Your suggestion of seeing whether she might be suitable as a police dog is actually a good one - my present girl, Anja, did building searches in Denmark before being imported here. She seems very much like Rosa in a number of ways...... 
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

She would excel in police work especially tracking, bomb and drug work, when we originally pulled her from the shelter I had someone out to see her but they said they would only take a male though commented on her ball drive and energy level. It was VERY frustrating! We had someone out from the prison to look at her said the same thing male only. We are in a smaller area so not too many police that actually use dogs are in our area. If anyone has some good contacts in PA please let me know. She is actually living with my 74 year old father and is wonderful in the home not running wild and acting crazy she is very calm and wonderfully behaved inside. We go over a couple times a day to take her our and run/hike with her. Its just a matter of finding the right situation for her and not putting her into a situation where she won't thrive. Doesn't matter how long it takes I know the right homes out there! 
Amy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I so wish I could take her, but with a dominant female and male puppy coming into his own, it wouldn't be a good match. She's just so gorgeous, I hope someone comes along soon


----------



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope so too! My dad is getting VERY attached to her. I'm torn because she does so well there but he can't provide the needed exerise though he does throw her ball in the yard several times a day we would have to still head over daily for her walks. We'll see hoping the perfect home comes along if not she's safe where she is. 
Amy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanos2 said:


> I hope so too! My dad is getting VERY attached to her. I'm torn because she does so well there but he can't provide the needed exerise though he does throw her ball in the yard several times a day we would have to still head over daily for her walks. We'll see hoping the perfect home comes along if not she's safe where she is.
> Amy


Uh-oh - is your Dad about to become a foster failure? :laugh: Just an idea - a friend of mine was out of action for almost a year with a medical problem - she bought a treadmill and trained her dog to use it. That guy burned a LOT of miles and really seemed to like it once he got the idea......
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Amy...have you contacted any Schutzhund clubs? I know there is one in Binghamton. Not sure where there might be one around you.


----------



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have not tried any schutzhund clubs, might be an idea I guess my thought on that was that most would already have dogs also I don't think she would be Schutzhund material at least the protection phase. She does great with tracking/obedience and agility but protection wise she doesn't have the drives for it. Thanks for the idea though will see if I can get in touch with some clubs maybe a club member lost a dog and would like obedience/tracking prospect, who knows??
Amy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ask about search and rescue teams also. Maybe someone would like her for that.


----------



## Thanos2 (Feb 4, 2004)

No luck so far everyone I contacted have other dogs and don't want to deal with dog aggression issues. No SAR teams that I could find either that would be interested in her. What a shame she's fantastic!
Amy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish I could take her. But I have 3 females. She's gorgeous! But the right people will come for her.


----------



## Namara (Jun 10, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Amy...have you contacted any Schutzhund clubs? I know there is one in Binghamton. Not sure where there might be one around you.


There's a SchH club in Binghamton!? *opens Google*

[sorry, didn't mean to crash the thread. The dog is gorgeous!]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Namara said:


> There's a SchH club in Binghamton!? *opens Google*
> 
> [sorry, didn't mean to crash the thread. The dog is gorgeous!]


I saw it listed online when I was looking around. How close are you to BGM?? I'm 40 minutes south.


----------



## Namara (Jun 10, 2010)

Jax - I'll PM you.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Rosa is still available


----------

